# Verbindung zwischen Client und Server



## Brunnenfrosch (29. Aug 2007)

Ich habe eine funktionierende online-Software mit Socket und ServerSocket geschrieben und signiert, in eine HTML-datei eingebunden und in meinen Webspace kopiert. Wenn ich bei mir den ServerSocket  starte und die Seite in meinem Webspace aufrufe klappt auch alles vorbildlich. Wenn es jemad anderes nach telefonischer Aufforderung macht, klappt der login nicht, und ich ich habe an meinem Rechner ein schlimmes Problem mit Windows (generic host exception), das mich jedesmal zur neuinstallation von Windows zwingt.
In folgenden Threads habe ich gelesen, daß die Ursachen dieser Probleme sich eventuell in Bereichen von "Router", "Firewall", "Ips" etc. finden lassen, also, wie ich mein System konfiguriert habe.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=54673
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=47882
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=46793
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=42500
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=50534
Ich beschreibe daher nun folgend - so weit ich die Relevanz von Details für möglich erachte - meine konfiguration:
Internetzugang:
Arcor DSL Speedmodem 200 -> Philips powerline ethernet-adapter -> Stromnetz -> Philips pea -> netgear 10/100/1000 gigabit ethernet ga311
Windows Xp home mit standard fire-wall (port als ausnahme eingetragen)
Avira AntiVir Classic als Viren"schutz"
jdk1.6.0_02
Mich würde freuen, wenn mir jemand da einen Rat geben könnte, wo ich nach einem Fehler suchen kann, wie ich an evtl. benötigte technische daten komme und ich würde mich besonders über eine "for dummies"-darstellung von bereitgestellten und lokalen und wie auch immer gearteten IPs freuen, die bei einer Internetverbindung alle ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## sparrow (29. Aug 2007)

Brunnenfrosch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es jemad anderes nach telefonischer Aufforderung macht, klappt der login nicht, und ich ich habe an meinem Rechner ein schlimmes Problem mit Windows (generic host exception), das mich jedesmal zur neuinstallation von Windows zwingt.



Also da scheint etwas seltsames im Busche zu sein.
Es wäre nett, wenn du etwas mehr ins Detail gehen könntest was die Software denn genau macht.
Ob es sich um ein Applet oder ein Servlet handelt, wie genau die Konstellation aussieht.
Das ein Programm das gesamte System zerschießt finde ich schon recht seltsam, vor allem weil ich auch auf Anhieb keine GenericHostException in der API finde.

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## Brunnenfrosch (29. Aug 2007)

der generic host fehler tritt bei windows auf - es ist kein Java-Fehler, sondern betrifft die Datei Windows\System32\svchost.exe .
Es ist ein Chat, Codes und Vorgehen sind hier:
SBChatX


----------

